# Solved: Postcard from Hallmark



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi
I just got an e-mail from a freind who has sent it also to many others who will no doubt do the same.
I print the e-mail I got below.

My response was they were doing exactly what was intended and e-mailing everybody and that it was a hoax.

My question is - I there a genuine problem or is this a continuation of this Hallmark hoax?

Incidentally, if I get e-mails with attachments or links and I do not trust it, I mark it as junk and delete.

Here is what I was sent
We have just received an email warning not to open any message with an attachment entitled - postcard from hallmarks - regardless of who sent it to you. 

It is a virus which opens a postcard image which destroys the hard disk C of your computer where the vital information is kept. This virus will be from someone who has your email address in their contact list.

If you do receive an email called postcard do not open it and shut down your computer immediately!

Apparently this is the worst virus announced by CNN and has been classified by Microsoft as the most destructive virus ever! It was discovered by McAfee yesterday, and there is no repair yet for this kind of virus.
Probably a good idea to send info to all your contacts too.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *The Villan*

http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/postcard.asp

I usually, check at snopes.com when my family starts to inundate me with this type of message.
There is a grain of truth, but usually, they are just filling up my Inbox. My family would _not _ be at the top of the list to receive information of that sort.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Villan said:


> My question is - I there a genuine problem or is this a continuation of this Hallmark hoax?


It can be a real virus ... I've seen a few pass thu my inbox in the past.
But the ones I've seen were not from anyone I knew.

They're not limited to Hallmark .. but can be disguised as any Ecard.
If you read the properties of the Email .. you can read the Email without opening it ... 
and you can see that the links to the (fake) card are not the real www links.

This Warning and the Ecard Virus Emails have been going around for years.
I do not open any Ecard Email .. which is probably a bad thing for the real Hallmark.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks guys just as I expected.

I must admit to getting a bit brassed off with the people who just reacte and send out hundreds of e-mails to everybody on their address book. My brother is just as bad.

Cheers
Les


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Many of these virus warning Emails are a hoax ... but not this one.
I usually reply with a Snopes hoax link ... To educate the senders.
This seems to have slowed them down a little.

IMO .. These type of emails are a virus in that they load up the internet and my inbox.


----------

